# Rockets, Brad Miller agree on three-year, $15 million contract



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS -- Veteran center Brad Miller has agreed to a three-year contract worth nearly
> $15 million with the Houston Rockets, according to sources with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> The Rockets were always considered a strong contender to win the summer race to sign Miller. He attracted interested from numerous teams but was strongly lobbied to move to Houston by Rockets coach Rick Adelman and guard Kevin Martin after the trio's success in Sacramento.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5388602


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Aaron Brooks...Kyle Lowry
Kevin Martin...Shane Battier...Jermaine Taylor
Trevor Ariza...Chase Budinger...Jared Jeffries
Luis Scola...Jordan Hill...Patrick Patterson
Brad Miller...Chuck Hayes...David Anderson

*Yao Ming

That's a better team than they started last season with, so we'll see. The draft pick of Patrick Patterson seems pretty confusing now, since they have so many bigs. I wouldn't be surprised if they made a big trade in the middle of the year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pretty deep team and I think Jeffries will be traded this season. 

I somewhat think we over paid for Miller but we needed a back up center worth getting without having to go after Shaq. Oh well, we'll see.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Overpaid but thats what happens when you desperately need a certain type of player. He's a big body and he's good offensively. 

Hopefully we could package Jeffries with Battier(or preferably Ariza) and one of those Knicks picks for a disgruntled superstar sometime this season.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Very deep team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Very deep team.


very deep analysis 









j/k


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

There are some dead wieghts in the team now. People who can contribute on a championship team but wont get minutes with us.

Hopefully this opens things up for us to upgrade some positions via trades.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

horrible signing. way overpaid. and now they have to get rid of ariza to cut payroll. i was big fan of last year's team but with ariza gone i guess the rockets will go back to being boring pretenders. i thought ariza was really a pretty good leader for this team and had a lot of heart.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

It is a downgrade in talent. 
But not by much. Battier spreads the floor for Yao better than Ariza does and is a better defender still(as long as he isnt injured). 
Lee Budinger and Patterson can make up the minutes at the wings. 

Brooks.Lowry
Martin.Lee.Taylor
Battier.Budinger.Patterson
Scola.Hill.Hayes.Harris
Yao.Miller

Thats still 4 guys in your team that can go for 20points in any given game + a great defender who spreads the floor. Im still very surprised by the Miller signing. I think we couldve got someone else for cheap. But still it isnt a terrible signing. 
Would have prefered to trade Ariza Taylor for Przybilla and Fernandez. (And not sign Miller) Which I think the Blazers wouldve done. 
Instead of Miller and Lee. We would have Fernandez and Pryzbilla. And with Pryzbilla's expiring a chance to sign someone this offseason. And get Pryzbilla for cheaper.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Rockets are 2 deep at every position and more.

Brooks/Lowry
Martin/Lee
Battier/Budinger
Scola/Hayes/Hill
Yao/Miller

We can roll with that and by midseason we'll know if we should use Jeffries and Battier's expiring to pick up an All-Star who's on the block.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Rockets are 2 deep at every position and more.
> 
> Brooks/Lowry
> Martin/Lee
> ...


Aparrently we got a 6 million TE in the deal as well.


----------

